

YelpSquare - jonsteinberg
http://www.jonsteinberg.com/2010/01/yelpsquare/

======
richardburton
Fred Wilson's comment on this post is really interesting:

 _"i think what is happening is a lot of the consumer facing services,
facebook, twitter, yelp, etc, etc have shown no interest in getting bought.
that is forcing the larger companies to rethink their "we'll just buy them
when they get big" approach. and that leads to fiercer competition earlier.

what do you think of that theory?"_

------
polynomial
The name alone seems to be inviting a lawsuit that presumably Yelp thinks they
will win.

~~~
StrawberryFrog
What name? "YelpSquare" seems to be Jon Steinberg's coinage. It doesn't look
like Yelp is using it.

